# pyroceram



## rickzeien (Dec 30, 2018)

Here is a listing on ebay that says the old formula (original) is back. 

Can anybody verify this?

https://www.amazon.com/Corningware-StoveTop-Pyroceram-White-Casserole/dp/B008XWULTM/ref=mp_s_a_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1546218316&sr=8-2&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=corningware+pyroceram&dpPl=1&dpID=31MeeNnPsXL&ref=plSrch#immersive-view_1546218412524

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickbb (Dec 31, 2018)

https://www.hunker.com/12003192/can-you-cook-with-corningware-on-the-grill

According to this they now make both the original and newer versions.


----------



## Shark (Dec 31, 2018)

I saw some pyroceram stuff this week and ask about it. I was told that my nephew had bought it as a birthday gift for his wife new from Amazon. I didn't think much about it until your post. I wish I had taken a closer look at it while I was there the other day. They won't be home for a few days yet, I will try to call him when they are there and ask about it.


----------

